# Sighting In



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I am shooting 180 grain bullets in a 30-06. If I am dead on at 25 yards, where will my bullet placement be at 50, 75, 100, 200 yards. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You need to shoot at those ranges with that gun, theorectical impacts are just that and can be way off, resulting in a wounded animal


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

site that thing in at 100yds to save yourself trouble.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I go along with Bobm and SniperPride, sight in at 100, then shoot at the distances that you indicated. Sighting in at 25 yards is a waste of time and ammo. It will only get you in the ballpark somewhere.

huntin1


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I know that shooting at these ranges is the best way. I was just looking for general statistics to know if I am in the ballpark or not. Thanks.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I like to sight mine in at 200yd. I am going to practice on those stupid election signs, i think they would work great for it. :sniper:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

OK, for arguments sake,
Using Sierra Infinity program, and running a Factory Remington 180 SP from a 24" bbl at 2700 fps, this is the trajectory I get:

25 yrds - 0
50 yrds - 1.18" high
75 yrds - 2.02" high
100yrds - 2.5" high
200yrds - 0.25" high

These figures are for speculation only, you cannot know that your gun/ammo is going to function in the same way unless you shoot it at the yardage specified.

huntin1


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Just for the sake of arguement...

I zero my rifles at 25M (81 ft) Have for years. Using te come ups that are so known for the Garand and the M14 ( I shoot the 7.62 cartridges (.308 and 243). I can use the standard sight adjustments and be on target enough to ensure a clean kill on deer and in the black for competition. Enough so I am not worried about my score or wounding an animal.

A rifle is a machine or technical device. It can be understood and the laws of physics will apply no matter what.

Now, If I could only figure out how to hold my breath for 20 mintes. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Looking at it from a hunters point of view.

I have done this for my wife(2nd year of hunting) and her sister (first time firing a rifle AND hunting)

We went out on Sunday and zeroed the rifles at 25M. They loved it. They saw the immediate results of what their sight adjustments were doing. Didn't even break the cheek weld to do it.

I then set them up on Bushes Bakes Bean tin cans (the larger ones) at 100M. They hit them off the pole everytime. Didn't change the sights at all.

Did the same thing at 200M. Actually had to tell them to hold on the lower half of the can. Once they started to do that. They hit 'em on a regular basis. Had to start teaching them to judge the wind and the wife started to pick that up pretty good too.

For all the practical in the field, the ladies have been told that no matter what. Put the cross hairs in the low forward middle of the chest. to the top of the front leg. No place else. Distance they have been told wll be up to them. But I will be next to them if they want advise.

it is a thing called point blank range. You zero for a specific distance. (25M or in this case 253M) At any time in the flight of the bullet, you are either 4" above or below your line of sight. For us, this takes the shot out to about 280M or about 325 Yards. Holding low, forward center mass on the chest, will result in either a lung, spine or heart shot. Anyway you look at it, the animal is going down and close.

IF you simply zero at 100 yds, you are handicapping yourself and your rifle in what distance you can shoot BEFORE you start to adjust sights or use hold over.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

I disagree, but then again Im used to shooting rifles moreso for competition then for hunting so i guess it doesnt need to be super critical for yourself. I myself site my rifle in at 300 yards for hunting purposes. I guess it depends on the what kind of range the shooter could be looking at and also what caliber.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Jack O'Conner's best advice for a plains rifle. " 3 inches high at 100 yards" Thats been my method since 1961 :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

SniperPride said:


> I disagree, but then again Im used to shooting rifles moreso for competition then for hunting so i guess it doesnt need to be super critical for yourself. I myself site my rifle in at 300 yards for hunting purposes. I guess it depends on the what kind of range the shooter could be looking at and also what caliber.


For my wife and deer hunting, it gets the job done. It is quick, simple and easy for them and they don't get frustrated with the task at hand. They don't care about the technical aspects of hunting, they want to go to the woods, take pictures and bring a deer home.

What I do for my M1 and M14 for competition are another story.

For those I literally go up to Roseau and shoot on the 1000 Yd range. I shoot every range and find my come ups and what the zero's are. Shots are logged and recorded.

I make the drive to Roseau because it is a sheltered range compared to most of the ranges I find in the Fargo, Casselton, Grand Forks area.


----------



## matt25_71744 (Oct 31, 2004)

I always site my 30-06 in at 100 yards; and at a 1/2 inch high. this will allow for a 200 yard shot being made with little or no lifting required. This is the best practice that i've found in the past years.


----------

